# Lake Eildon Sat 8/7



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

If anyones keen to blow the city lights and get some keen mountain air in their lungs, a Sat paddle on Eildon is on the cards (see what happens when ya ain't got a Gummy Anchor organised!). Departing Fraser National Park Sat 8/7 early AM, any interested Fresh Mango's give us a yell on this thread 

Link map to Eildon, number 7 of the Lake Eildon Visitors Guide Map takes my fancy without knowing how it's looking at the moment (should be OK but I may reorganise after a look at water levels).

http://www.parkweb.vic.gov.au/1park_display.cfm


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Good luck mate, I'm highly looking forward to some more quality pics and of course fish.

Milt,


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

I would have been keen to join you at Eildon as there would be no denizens of the deep trying to tear me apart up there (refer to Steve's commentary re my double stingray hookup in w/port).

Anyway work has me heading for a lot warmer and drier parts of the globe (the Oman desert which has a predicted top temp. this week of 48 deg C).

Have an enjoyable and successful trip. And I hope you don't catch any of those coarse fish that Milt was suggesting that you photograph.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Mate, I reckon I'm stuck at work this weekend. I could possibly tear myself away for a quick 4hr fix metro, but eildon'll be out of reach. Hope its not too long between freshwater drinks - I'd like to be there for the next one. Philip


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Now worries gents, I'm sure there'll be other opportunities (especially come spring).

Kevin, Oman deserts? Ya should be safe from the rays there I guess :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

> Ya should be safe from the "rays" there


Was that a pun there, if so very clever, if not take it anyway


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

The pun-o-meter registered one unintentional unit. But with the world cup all about us and all, it's shirt over the head and run around the room time. For those that missed it,here's the slow mo replay....



> Kevin, Oman deserts? Ya should be safe from the rays there I guess


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well Poddy if you are going to keep cracking bad jokes it looks like you will be paddling by yourself on the weekend. 

I can't get away for a full day this weekend. I can't wait for trip report.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I can't confirm at this stage Poddy, but I am keen. Any idea of what start time you're planning, and roughly how long it takes to get there from Melbourne CBD? I'm sending you my mobile number.


----------

